# Fiji Help



## shayned (Jul 12, 2006)

I've got a week in Fiji shortly, has anyone been and can offer some advice???


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

I'm real interested in this as well. I have a week coming up there in late June. Planning on taking a light spin stick 2-4kg and a heavier one of 4-6kg. SP's and poppers are the strategy.


----------



## shayned (Jul 12, 2006)

Prob is I will be limited for space, thinking of a 7-8kg stick in a two peice and my 6000 stradic spooled for 20lb and 30lb and some 40lb flurocarbon. The tough part is lure selection. Some poppers, some placcies and shallow divers but what size, colours or types????

tempted to take a 2-4kg graphite placcie rod as well but the boss might win that argument. Do you think she would believe it was for our 2 and a half year old.

Want to be able to walk the beaches around the resort area fishing as well as using the resort kayaks and maybe one day trip on a boat.


----------



## Bearclaw (Mar 10, 2008)

Shayne,
How you going mate, you have been doing some fantastic work up at Kuwongba ( yeah I know I spelt it wrong )..

First the Fiji locals are keen fisho's so there should be some forums to surf. Also email a few of the charter companies over there, tell them your coming over for a fishing holiday, you wanted to get some prices on charters. Then tell them you want to bring a rod along to fish the beach at the resort and some advice on what you might need.

That two piece is it 7 feet, just make sure it is in some pvc pipe with plenty of padding. Airlines have a habit of breaking rods even in rod tubes.

We will have to catch up for a paddle and a drink.


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Depends where you are going. I had 10 days on Namotu in 2001. Its a private island on the outer reef off Nandi. I cant say for the mainland but we spent the week trolling out of a 20ft banana boat, catching big wahoo, macs, cuda and Yellowfin. Halco laser pros to 19cm, rapalas, squid skirts on heavy troll gear. From the island shore I used big poppers and silver slugs and got smashed by GTs and cuda. Everything was big. 
If your on a boat Id have a good jig stick that you can troll and cast as well as jig. I would probably leave the 2-4kg outfit at home. From the shore I had a 10' 8-10kg with a tss-4 and 30lb braid. It held most fish and gave me a good cast distance. Good luck


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

Hi Shayne,

Where are you staying? Nadi, Denarau area? Coral Coast or one of the islands? I can suggest some charters if I know where you'll be. If you haven't chosen your location yet better still. The further and remote you go, the better Fiji is. 
Some of the land based options may be good at high tide only, like on the coral coast where the lagoon is very shallow and doesn't offer great swimming, fishing, snorkelling, kayaking etc at low tide.
As for gear last time I went I took a bit of everything, but focused on better casting gear and lures. You'd expect most boats will have decent trolling gear for you to use.
If your going soon think about yellowfin and wahoo as they will be around. If you're going around the new moon and want to chase doggies, well thats an option also :twisted: 
I'd also take small trolling skirts also, they pick most things up over there.

Your 8kg spin outfit sounds great for the lagoons, just make sure you are allowed to fish in the areas near your resort, often you may need permission from the villiage chief before you go right ahead. 

If I was going to that very fishy part of the world I would swap the 2-4kg outfit for a medium heavy popper rod and some halco roosta poppers, big plastics and minnows like LaserPro 190 crazy deep, maybe one of theose new Halco Max in yellowfin colour also. ;-)

Do some research before you go and convince the family to let you fish lots, tell them now that you will carrying heaps of gear around. 8) 
Also invest in a few charters if you can, it could put you onto some awesome fish (like Paulo had on his trip).

Sounds awesome....

cheers Dave


----------



## Geoff (May 29, 2007)

My wife and I went to Fiji for our honneymoon 4years ago. The resort we stayed at had a charter service that catered for a number of styles of fishing, reef fishing, small gamefishing and game fishing. We took the small game fishing option and yellowfin tuna were targeted and caught. All fishing gear was supplied, probably one of the better charters I've been on. If I was going back to Fiji I would just do something similar to that again.


----------



## shayned (Jul 12, 2006)

Sorry for delay, didn't get a say on location as I was outvoted by 5 non fishos (we are going with two other couples). So we are at the coral coast and on google looks ok with two big drop offs a few klms away in both directions on the coast. The 8kg stick I was going to take is only 6ft 6' but is two peice for easy transport. I've got a 7ft 6 " 8-10kg outfit there but is a single peice rod but it is perfect for hurling slugs and poppers. Is a rod that size a prob on a plane???

Got a couple of rooster poppers and some bigger slick rigs and one or two shallow diving bombers. Is 40lb flurocarbon going to do the job as a leader???

Last question, why am I friends with people that dont fish????

Hey Myles, got to catch up mate. Might even try tempt you with a little project work but definitely need to go for a fish there's a place near us which needs two blokes on kayaks to check out some nasty rumours concerning stocked fish and no one fishing for them. lol

Guys, thanks for the advice it is much appreciated. I just need to smash fish so bad right now you wouldn't believe. Bloody Lake Kurwongbah has stolen nearly every spare minute I've had for the last year and a half but it's almost ready to go into care taker mode Yahoo!!!!!.


----------



## shayned (Jul 12, 2006)

Sorry Dave, its the coral coast a place called The Warwick Resort. Strangely enough we just got invited to a wedding being held close by on the second day. One half of the family is local, so maybe someone there might take pity on me?? Thanks for the help. Leaving in less than 2 weeks time so there should be some good species around hey??


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

Mate that's a good location.

Contact Mango Bay resort for day charters for good fish 8) 
I have fished with him a few times and stayed at the resort once.
Gotta fly for now but I will PM you with more details soon.

On the coral coast spinning from the shore a 6kg outfit would be great.

cheers Dave


----------



## shayned (Jul 12, 2006)

Just got an email from the Warwick Resort, apparently there is a fishing ban on the foreshore and water around the resort. Bugger!!!!


----------



## shayned (Jul 12, 2006)

Dave,
Took the advice and have booked sports fish fiji, we'll see how it goes but I'm feeling a bit Big Kev right now. Had clarification on fishing ban, apparently area around resorts is closed to all fishing in the hope of reabilitation for tourists. Other areas are controlled by the local village and need permission to fish, apparently local villagers are employed in the resort and they may be able to assist with obtaining permission. Hope it will be ok as I'm just as happy to let the fish go as I am to hand them over to the village if thats what it takes.

On the bad/good news front the better half discovered my bag of freshly purchased lures with docket still inside. She didn't say anything but did some retalitory clothes shopping which I now can't say anything about. On the bright side she did ask, "Just how much are we going to see of you this holiday????" Which to me means I can go nuts, thinking about a third combo to pack now!!!!!

The charter tells me yellow fin tuna and wahoos are running at the moment. :twisted:    8) :lol: :lol: ;-)


----------



## ryber (Mar 13, 2008)

Bearclaw said:


> That two piece is it 7 feet, just make sure it is in some pvc pipe with plenty of padding. Airlines have a habit of breaking rods even in rod tubes.


My rods went fine in a standard rod tube when I flew to the Gold Coast from Perth but it is worth making sure they are protected.

A fella running a fishing shop here and goes in a few bream comps told me how he once saw the luggage vehicle on the tarmac run multiple trailers over his rod tube - I dont think much could survive that.

The airlines tend to put them into the oversized category - so they may be in a different spot from the standard luggage carousel when waiting to pick them up.


----------



## shayned (Jul 12, 2006)

Thanks ryber, think I'll go get some PVC and end caps to size. Wife has finally capitulated and is currently trying to book family time around fishing, god I love her. I think I'll take the little blokes 4 ft rod as well so we can go upgrade his little bream to something bigger. It's official I've gone BIG KEV!!!!!!!! Bring on the fishing, bring on the fishing, bring on the fishing, bring on the fishing, bring on the fishing!!!!!!!!

I feel like a relapsed addict. :shock:


----------



## shayned (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm back guys, relatively unscathed and absolutely buggered. Thanks to everyone who gave advice it made the difference between a good holiday and a great one. Once I've had a chance to recover and get my thoughts in order I'll do a little report. For the moment though I will say the guys from Fiji Sports Fishing Tours are the real deal and I got my first Wahoo along with Yellow Fin Tuna, Long Tom, Coral Trout, Rock Cod, Bullseye Perch and Zebra Fish during the stay.


----------

